# My girls, updated ;D [pic heavy]



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Debbie/Deborah/Debs/Cuteness









Number 2/Abby/Two









Scrodey, Number 2 and Yeti










Tiny Squatch/Nezumi and Deborah









Tiny Squatch/Nezumi









Yeti, Deborah and 2









I shake that cup, and they come running.









I love her so much she gets sunflower seeds.









She sure does love her yogies.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my, the one with the head-spot is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

awww i love the one with the head spot. depending on my babies and what i get in the litter im hoping fora blaze or a headspot one. anything interesting. very gorgeous headspot girl


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Elizabeth, good luck with your new litter! I'm following your post about them. :]


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I love Debbie! Something about her makes me happy


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

aww, what adorable pictures!


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

RattieSalem24 said:


> I love Debbie! Something about her makes me happy


Everything about her makes me happy 


rileymai said:


> aww, what adorable pictures!


Thank you! 
Also, I saw that you're a photographer. That's cool. :] I am too. (Or, I try to be) ;D


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Awww! I love the one of Yeti sticking her nose through the bars... =]


----------



## lollypop0x (Aug 31, 2010)

That first picture is so cute! How adorable are they all! Wow!  <3


----------



## Kritter (Nov 5, 2010)

There should be a warning thing on this thread that says ' WARNING: This thread contains major cuteness! '


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Kritter said:


> There should be a warning thing on this thread that says ' WARNING: This thread contains major cuteness! '


Hahah! That's great. I'll warn next time


----------

